# Animal Crossing Couples?



## Sofiaonmiiverse

Remembered a thread on here with the same concept, but I couldn't find the original user.

Post ya AC animal couples here. 

Rosie and Rover
Apple and Hamlet
Skye and Wolfgang
Lucky and Ankha
And Carmen (the rabbit) said that Buck or Big Top (forgot which one) and Flurry are good friends but I don't really like them together


----------



## mynooka

Poppy and Peanut.

In my town they live right beside each other.  It's a little....too convenient  lol


----------



## leeaboo

In one of my old towns there was Skye and Kyle, which was really cute as they used to follow each other around and vaguely talk about their crushes with other villagers.


----------



## ATotsSpot

Jacques and Midge
Eugene and Katt
Gruff and Monique
Stitches and Bluebear


----------



## oswaldies

Tom Nook and my bells.


----------



## kikiiii

yo so i always see merry and bob at each others houses and they always ask me to give a present to one another so i totally ship them tbh


----------



## cheezyfries

i ship wolfgang and whitney (their greetings are the opposite's names lol) and pretend that fang is also in love with her. i also pretend that beau and poppy, fang and francine, and rudy and mint are couples!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Chief X Whitney


----------



## roseflower

Whitney and Fang, Annalise and Roscoe, Marcie and Walt, Rhonda and Tank c:


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Pierce and Celia
Walt and Mathilda
Punchy and Purrl


----------



## shannenenen

sailoreamon said:


> Tom Nook and my bells.



Slow clap for you. I approve.

For some reason, I only ever put couples together that are of the same species. So I have Rosie and Rudy as a couple in my town, and Chief and Whitney are always on again/off again. And this isn't a couple but Beau and Rudy are rivals.


----------



## 0pizzachu23

Dizzy and Tia live right next to each other in my town. I think it's adorable.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I don't ship a lot of my villagers, but there are a couple I do ship together. One of the biggest scandals in my town is the love triangle between Mallary, Vladimir and Portia. Everyone in my town mentions the relationship between one of two snooties and Vladimir, not to mention that they're always sending presents to one another. Portia appears to be more likely right now, but I'm backing Mallary.

Kyle and Caroline is another I kind of ship; mostly because I found them walking together one day. I could only see them being best friends despite that, though.


----------



## Naiad

JULIAN AND COLTON HELL YEAH


----------



## Dulcettie

Carmen and Genji


----------



## Lualdara

colton and julian, also diana and fauna. i have both deer in lunalina and they live close to each other and i ship them so much


----------



## elliebeebee

I think Blanche and Phoebe or Renee and Phoebe would be cute


----------



## noizora

Rowan and Felicity: big cat and little cat

Genji and Charlise live next to each other and I imagine they would share work out tips or something

Genji and Rowan would probably be pretty fierce rivals too


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

It were me! I am the OP of the "Dream Team" post. Mine is Freya and Skye.


----------



## pippy1994

Hopper and Aurora (when I was 10 I made a fan fic of the pair)
Butch and Portia
Rover and Blanca
Wolfgang and Goldie (Again another fan fic)

And well I ship my fursona with Rocco XD


----------



## Heyden

Ruby and Marshal, I've seen Ruby in Marshals house twice in one day, then Marshal in Ruby's house the day after


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I also ship my Mayor with Julian


----------



## Tommi

I have couples in my town, it's so cute! Rudy and Felicity, Beau and Deirdre, Cheri and Vladimir and soon Poppy and Marshal, and Hamlet and Soleil once I finish finding them! :3


----------



## Moddie

Julian and Colton. Those too are way too close. Colton recently started using Julian's catchphrase too, _glitter_.


----------



## SaffronJoy

Poppy and Filbert, Diana and Bruce


----------



## Azza

Marina & octavian


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

Poppy and Marshal. They're just so cute together! 
Also, Tia and Bruce seem pretty close.
Sadly, Stitches hardly ever interacts with anyone. I always find him hiding on Main Street! ;_; 
Rosie and Snake seem very close, too. They live right next door to each other, and I just think that's adorable.


----------



## cosmic-latte

I ship Lolly and Bob, they traded shirts several times and they are together all the time


----------



## oswaldies

cosmic-latte said:


> I ship Lolly and Bob, they traded shirts several times and they are together all the time



Ohmigosh, how kawaii c:


----------



## spCrossing

Lemmesee

Punchy x Lolly

Rooney x Kitt

Whitney x Apollo (Ha ha...movie couple)

Poppy x Marshal

and probably Rudy x Rosie


----------



## Karminny

Poncho and Midge 
Diana and Roscoe


----------



## TamaMushroom

Annalisa and Genji
Wart Jr. and Gigi
Diva and Drift
Jambette and Jermiah


----------



## Piyoko

Piyoko x Isabelle
Piyoko x Digby
Piyoko x Celeste
Piyoko x Timmy & Tommy
Phyllis x Isabelle

Uh... Static and Ankha seem to really get along, so I guess those two.
Aurora seems to be forever alone, lol. I'm her only friend.


----------



## Kindra

Diana and Fuchsia, Genji and Marshal, Lily and Katt, Pashmina and Zell, Blanche and Grizzly ... maybe more that I can't quite recall right now!
I am shipper _trash_


----------



## SarahsNY

Marshal and Tangy... I don't even know why, it just seems cute to me.


----------



## hazelden

daisy n fang!! theyre so cute. maybe not a couple, but just a brother + sister friendship


----------



## Lock

Kabuki and Kitty w/loves4ever

Cept that Kitty decided she liked Marshal for a while thus making Kabuki's (already terrible) hoarding habits worse. In his midlife crisis he decided to buy a space ship. Kitty remained unimpressed.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Graham seems to have a crush on Shari, and I really want Lucky and Cookie to get together.


----------



## eggs

butch and diana
lucky and ankha
merengue and tia
lolly and rosie
felicity and olivia


----------



## SableShy

Kyle and Julian were being reeeeally flirty the other day (Julian was talking about how Kyle smelled great @u@), but I prefer Julian and Elmer and Kyle and Jacques. Lobo and Dotty were cute together back when I had them. Katt and Kyle is also cute. Coco and Grizzly.


----------



## CPTAnnaII

This one might seem strange, but I saw Lionel and Diana together the other day and I immediately knew it was meant to be hehe~
Lionel is sort of a cool, dapper chap, while Diana's a graceful beauty. I can see him becoming super shy and blush-y around her ♥u♥


----------



## IslandGuy

Pete+Pelly=love


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I ship my mayor and Pecan.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My mayor is MALE.


----------



## Freya

I ship Rosie and Kid Cat so hard

Side note: I plot reset their houses next to each other c:


----------



## Gabriellaa

egh i dont really like pairing fictional characters in a childrens game.. BUT IMA DO IT cause ive recently been thinking how cute it would be if

Butch and Cookie
Drago and Gayle (houses are next to e/o in my town haha)
Muffy and Pietro
Whitney and wolfgang
Diana and Bruce
oh and bluebear and poncho


----------



## Kuroh

Tom and Purrl

They're both kitties that live right next to each other and they would make an adorable couple <3


----------



## Marisska

My choices are: 

Rosie the peppy cat and Kyle the smug wolf. Their houses were very close in my first town XD

Tex the smug penguin and Aurora the baby penguin. So cute!

Tia the teacup elephant and Big Top the superhero elephant! Aah, I miss him a lot 

Bob the lazy cat and Goldie the dog. Dogs and cats can be friends too!


----------



## Redficasu

Biskit And Cherry


----------



## Mentagon

My boyfriend and I both ship Bob and Punchy together and that's most definitely my AC OTP.

Though in one of my old towns that I long since reset I had Poncho, and as soon as Tammy moved in he asked me to deliver something to her because he was too shy. D'awwwww.


----------



## abelsister

Beau and Diana *_heart eye emoji_* they're just so flipping cute together, ugh. I had them in my first town and they always were secretly talking about each other and all that jazz, even other lil villagers caught onto them!


----------



## AkaneDeath

Not really a couple but Kidd has unrequited love for Agnes. x3
He called her sweeter than fried ice cream and she stomped around for five minutes afterward.


----------



## J e s s i c a

Deirdre and Erik

O'hare and Carmen

Bill and Molly

Whitney and Chief

Blarie and Cally


----------



## Astro Cake

I kind of ship Lucky and Coco together, something about them both being cute but slightly creepy/unsettling. I intend on having their houses placed close together.


----------



## tae

I ship marshal with fang in my town,
because they plotted by each other- and they both always ask about each other / gossip. ♡ 
I also ship wolfgang and Whitney because of similar reasons.  
and now Skye and chief are being all cute and friendly.


----------



## Aeryka

- Bluebear and Kody, they were always by each other.
- Erik and Deirdre 
- Skye and Fang


----------



## J e s s i c a

Aeryka said:


> - Bluebear and Kody, they were always by each other.
> - Erik and Deirdre
> - Skye and Fang



XD I have Erik and Deirdre as a couple in my town too


----------



## StarryACNL

Timbra and Pietro are always together 
It's really cute!!


----------



## ATotsSpot

Katt and Gruff seem to be hitting it off as do Caroline and Ricky.  So cute.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Stitches and Marshal used to be a ship. They always talked about eachother. But during a conversation they had a fight.


----------



## MayorDarryn

Goldie has the biggest crush on Cherry in my town ohmygod.


----------



## Brain.Boy

Zell and Fauna seemed to like each other when I started my town. o_o

I always thought of them as a sort of on and off relationship, because Zell wants to see the world and be free, but Fauna just wants him to settle down.
Then Fauna left and Hans moved in. That gave me the idea of Hans and Zell having a sort of "If an ugly girl tries to pick you up, I'll pretend to be your boyfriend" sort of deal. I keep thinking they would either sit on the cliffside fishing or on rainy days, stay inside and play NES games. 

The others I noticed were Bella and Rory. I think they would just like to play on electric guitars together.
Caroline and Klaus always stayed around their houses, which were by the beach. I like to think they compete for best swim times from one side of the beach to the other.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Oak View's new couple is Molly and Chief. They were having a conversationg behind a house. Afterwards they seemed happy.


----------



## abelsister

Isabelle & Kicks

Digby & K.K. Slider (SORRY NOT SORRY)


----------



## Tommi

Can we just LOOK at the cuteness?

Rudy and Felicity




Marshal and Poppy



Hamlet and Soleil



Luna and Shrunk (imagine the kids o


----------



## June

kk slider and rover hahahahaaa 

but also lucky and ankha, butch and shep?? (they were neighbors once in the semi-isolated part of my cycling town and butch kept going on about patrolling the area around shep's place haha), carmen and o'hare too?? and diana and fauna!! or lit. diana/most female villagers


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh

In my town I think that Kid Cat and Felicity are either siblings or in a relationship. Not sure, to be honest... ^^"


----------



## kazyrock

I saw kyle flirting with Marina a while back! He apparently wrote a song for her and told her she was pretty, and she was just blushing and acting really shy. 
It was really adorable and I ship them together

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also like to pretend Bob is my Boyfriend.


----------



## RebeccaShay

Zucker and Marina
Beau and Diana 
Walt and Marcie
Fang and Whitney
Wolfgang and Skye 
Bob and Rosie 
Peanut and Marshal 
Poppy and Filbert 
Apple and Hamlet 
Fuchsia and Erik 
Roald and Sprinkle


----------



## Gracesgoats

Cheif and whitney for sure, Bones and Cookie are so cute together though........... and shep and Tia ,3

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Julian and mYself


----------



## Chiisanacx

Definitely Diana and Beau <333


----------



## lilfawn

cough Static and me cough cough

Olivia and Alfonso have a thing in my wild world town


----------



## pharbro

cookie and butch honestly!
my town doesn't have a huge amount of friendships but moe and julian get along well haha


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Dizzy and Tia 
They're both soo cute and in my town they love to talk to each other. Tia adopted Dizzys catchphrase, 'bruh' which I think is super cute


----------



## kendallrosee

sailoreamon said:


> Tom Nook and my bells.



Haha! YES!


----------



## Mango

pietro and beau 
or pietro and zucker 
also daisy and cherry


----------



## Aeristria

After Fauna moved into my town; Lopez spent a good amount of time wondering what she's like, wanting me to deliver things for her, and wondering if she'd approve of the things he owned.


----------



## Raffy

BEAU AND DIANA I SWEAR I ALWAYS CATCH THEM TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!

also julian and colton but i have neither in my town.


----------



## Kirindrake

sailoreamon said:


> Tom Nook and my bells.



You just won the whole thread.... XDDD

On a sidenote, though, Tom and Cherry kinda won me over when I had Tom in my town (who I really miss now actually Q_Q). There was one conversation they had and I said something that inferred that they might like each other, and they both jumped on it which kinda makes me ship them a little nowadays.

Don't try to hide it, you cranky boy, I know your heart better than you.


----------



## hollowbunnie

I reeeeally like Ankha and Kabuki together 

Fauna and Erik are cute too!


----------



## Liseli

Marina and Zucker are adorable together.


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak

Julian and Pierce
They're both in my town and Julian will NOT STOP going on about how much time he wants to spend with pierce. It's so cute, I have screenshots

Merry and Carmen
They are also both in my town and hang out A LOT

Kyle and Labelle
Kyle was going on about the Able sisters, and when he got to Labelle he said, and I quote (Screenshot) "Oh, and Labelle at the accessory shop is so mysterious and helpful, not to mention beautiful..."

Isabelle and Kicks
Idk why, I just think they'd be super cute!


----------



## inkling

ATotsSpot said:


> Jacques and Midge
> Eugene and Katt
> Gruff and Monique
> Stitches and Bluebear



I have bluebear and was thinking late that I might Stitches too. I love Bluebear and the idea having stitches has been growing on me! I feel bad that she's the only cub!  I used to have Pinky and Teddy for a really long time, though I hated Pinky (and she never wanted to move out) and loved Teddy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I think Roscoe and Cherry make an excellent couple.


----------



## Balverine

Copper and Isabelle > w <
idek about regular villagers, I like Fauna and Zell together


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak

Oh! Digby and Luna!
Think about it. He's like super frigidity and Luna's so calm, she'd probably be like "Here, hon. Come relax" and let him lay down and like stroke his forehead or something it would be super cute!


----------



## emzybob1

Chief and Whitney :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh also Julian and Colton! They look fabulous together XD


----------



## Xintetsu

Whitney and Skye are the OTP of my town. Other villagers comment on how they're such good friends all the time. And when they got into a fight that one time, Whitney said that she really misses Skye and wants to be friends again.. Good thing they made up since then and now they're together all the time again.

Also Marshal and Gilbert. Gilbert even said once that Marshal sent him a letter that smelled like his cologne.. and Marshal was like "He was able to smell my cologne? Good! That's the point." Too bad Gilbert moved out, I miss the lil guy.


----------



## Nizzy

lyman and bonbon, paula and lopez


----------



## Rosie :)

Rosie and Kid Cat, Kid Cat is always sending her presents, and Rosie talks to me about her crushes at the Roost. I ship it.


----------



## peachy13

Dizzy & Tia! Ahh they'd be so cute 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Dizzy and Tia
> They're both soo cute and in my town they love to talk to each other. Tia adopted Dizzys catchphrase, 'bruh' which I think is super cute



The ultimate OTP


----------



## confettistan

Chief and Fang. I thought they were just cranky ol' friends, but then this happened:




That's how they stood, "talking" to each other at night. Chief's eyes even closed!


----------



## Rosie :)

rosie and stitches
Julian and merengue
beau and Diana
erik and fauna
marshal and lolly


----------



## Dunquixote

I used to want Punchy and Puddles to be a couple because they're both my favorites, but now that Kiki has moved in, I want Punchy to be with Kiki. ^.^ I hope they get along; I'm not sure if they will since she just moved in today. (I never kept track of what personalities get along with what, and what ones don't).  Since Hamlet and Paula wanders around the same area as each other a lot, and their houses are right next to each other, I'd pair them up as a couple.  I don't care about either one of them though, so, I can't say they're a "cute couple."  Those are the only villagers that I'd put together as a couple.


----------



## Stanley

I don't see these two as a couple. I always saw them as best friends. Tom & Scoot. Tom's the blue & white cat that resembles Tom from Tom & Jerry. Scoot is the green duck with the helmet. My first Animal Crossing village from the gamecube. The acre left of my house was occupied by those two. I created a second village and the two of them moved over and were no longer living in the same area. Since then, I've always had this image of the two of them as a pair. Their personalities don't quite match. Tom being a cranky and Scoot being a jock. Tom always seeming angry/mischievous and Scoot always pumped & enchanted. Excellent!


----------



## Pharaoh

Agh, I'm so bad at remembering if I replied to a thread or not before, but my absolute favorite AC couple is Fuchsia and Lopez. <3  They both lived next door to one another in my old town and he would always talk about writing poems, and Fuchsia seemed like she'd be in some sort of punk band, so I always thought Lopez would send her little anonymous poems and she'd use them for her songs.


----------



## beebee0605

Whitney and Fang,



รวดเร็วก่อนใคร ระดับคุณภาพเรื่องฟุตบอล ได้ที่นี่ ฟุตบอลสด


----------



## AcidLucidity

_In my main town I would have to say:_

Kyle & Diva: The smug villager personality type does get a lot of rumours with other villagers in town but I've found that Kyle hints that he's really shy around Diva. Kyle wants to be a singer, while Diva wants to be a hairstylist -- sounds like an interesting combination to me. 
Zell & Gayle: Cue shoujo anime scenes ... such as the male offering his jacket to the female when he notices that she's shivering -- yeah that conversation just happened minutes ago in my town. 
Jacques & Twiggy: Because Twiggy's reaction after I caught the flea on her was funny -- "Don't tell anyone! Especially Jacques!" 
Walt & Opal: Because Walt told me about his shyness about talking to Opal. 

_In my other town:_
Drift & Phoebe: They look cool together. 

_Other:_
Bones & Daisy
Kid Cat & Twiggy


----------



## L. Lawliet

cherry and kyle are good together


----------



## Zandy

In my town, Lolly is a total playa.  One moment she's Stinky's girlfriend, and the next moment she's Kid Cat's girlfriend.  She never admits it, but for a long period of time, Stinky and Lolly almost exclusively wanted me to give gifts to one another, and I've also seen Stinky and Lolly in Nook's store together often.  Also, Stinky likes to walk around Lolly's house a lot it seems and they live on opposite sides of the town!  Then when Kid Cat moved in, the gift giving started to stop and Stinky got really depressed saying that I was his only friend apart from Gyroids... and then Lolly started wearing Kid Cat's #1 jersey.


----------



## superkell

Zell and Tangy! Yes I am entirely jealous... I wanted Zell for myself  
But Erik comes over all the time (like when I'm in my house he does the "popping in" thing a lot), so you could say he's my boo


----------



## Eve

Papi and Poppy. It's so weird! Their names sound the same, and they're totally different species, but they can't stop hanging out with each other!


----------



## Angelmarina

Marina and Zucker. I feel like she would start off with Octavian but realize he is sort of a bully and not right for her and then she would run into Zucker who used to go to college or high school with her and she would start to develop feelings for him and eventual she would break things off with Octavian and be with Zucker.


----------



## mintellect

I don't really ship any of the villagers with each other, but i ship them with some of my characters:

Diana x Marshal
Sara x Filbert
Stella x Julian

The names on the left are some of my characters, and the right are the villagers I ship them with. I also ship Stella with Keiran, another character I have. I'd probably ship Marshal with Peanut or Poppy if I didn't ship him with Diana. They have the same freakin' birthday!


----------



## marscars545

whitney and apollo (ex couples, said in the ac movie!)


----------



## MotaroRIP

I don't ever see the point in villager shipping, it's kind of a creepy thing the fandom does. Especially when they ship them with themselves lol.


----------



## failedexperiment

mitzi and tom. they get along well according to merry


----------



## QueenMooMoo

Sparro & Pippy
Shep & Fauna


----------



## Sanaki

Common buuut.

Diana and Beau

Kitt and Rooney

Skye and Chief

Wolfgang and Whitney

Wolfgang Chief and Fang (trio of friends)

Walt and Rooney


----------



## Biskit11

Biskit, Cherry, and Goldie-trio, I think Bones joined in now
Walker and Cookie
Lucky and Butch
Shep, Daisy, and Cookie


----------



## Nizzy

Tangy &nd Lyman

Marshal &nd Yuka

Francine & Bob

Tammy &nd Static - this probably is my absolute favorite one


----------



## agentvenom

beau x diana


----------



## pepperini

i always thought pelly and pete was a thing tbh


----------



## HHoney

Lucha and Phoebe.
So cute together!

Croque and Gigi. Froggy luv.

I know I have more when I think of them I'll post them here.


----------



## TheSeal

okay cute couple
erik and beau 
they are neighbors in my town


----------



## Shay10

Flurry and Graham. They spend a lot of time near each other and they i think they look adorable together. He's super nerdy and she's extremely  adorable


----------



## Beige

Paula moved into my town, right next to my mayors house. Then the next day, in came Curt, between mine and Paula's houses. he crushed my flowerbed! I'm completely sure they're an evil criminal couple who spend their time ruining towns

My friend thinks Aurora and Julian should be together because they have similar wall paper or something.


----------



## Taj

Cat Couples:
Mitzi and Bob
Rosie and Kid Cat
Lolly and Punchy
Rudy and Felicity

And the one and only:

Stinky and Tabby


----------



## ch20youk

i kept a list of pairings i have in my town in my tumblr drafts i am sooooo ready for this thread
beau & pekoe are my precious bbys (i definitely didn't draw fanart of them)
julian & ankha are midori's power couple
rod & genji remind me of these comics
beau & muffy are the friends who act high when they're together
julian & bluebear are blue and "the popular club" (their words not mine)
pekoe brings tea to kabuki's house and talks about her favorite books with him
and muffy does alice's makeup and calls her pretty all the time and alice blushes and neither one realizes the other is into girls too


----------



## milkyi

Olivia and Tom U-U


----------



## Heyden

Aurora and Roald heh
Kitt and Rooney as well


----------



## Pitou

katt and mitzi c;


----------



## Hawkward

AVA AND BENEDICT.
They moved into my town together, plus they're houses are close.
I always see them walking around near each other! The gift favors are also for the other. 
And now they're wearing the same shirt! 
I refuse to move them out just because I think they're a cute couple, lol.


----------



## katronsensei

h god.. I have friends who I do kind of human animal crossing rps with. You know, part human part animal verisons.. And like.. We ship KK and Digby, and make alll the jokes about KK's nudity... But somewhere we also started doing Blathers and Copper... I don't know how or why.  It's kind of cute though xd

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooh yeah we also rp stitches and fang for some reason. xD I think it started off with in my game Stitches would always ask me to fetch Fang to tell him ridiculous stuff.


----------



## Fiddle

I ship Whitney and Alfonso c:


----------



## Twifairy

A loooot of talk in my town about Midge and Poncho lately


----------



## KantoKraze

lucky and ankha, ankha and elvis.
they're so cute owo


----------



## Nanaki

In my town I'm pretty sure Colton and Ed are seeing each other. They're always milling about together, despite their houses being on opposite sides of the map (and separated by a river too).


----------



## PanickingTruffle

This isn't a couple, but Rudy seems to really likes Fuchsia. He has her catchphrase, wears her shirt, and I always see them talking together. They live right next to each other as well.


----------

